# AW Ford GT Pics



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just got a few of the new AW cars and had time to snap a couple pics of the very cool Ford GT. Sorry for the crap-tacular lighting but I gotta run to an outdoor race in a half hour so this is the best I could on short notice -- figured you guys would appreciate some new pics!









The Pair








Detail of white/blue GT








How does it fit on a Tomy Turbo? Like this . . .

More in a sec.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Overhead view. Both cars are very sharp. Thought I'd be down on the grey one but I really like it a lot. The white one will look great with a racing meatball on it.









This is how it looks sitting on a Turbo chassis -- a little tight at the rear and a little nose-high but still pretty well slammed.

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

nice pics Doba, cool looking car, AND IT SITS LOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

what about srt chassis? i wonder how that looks.. maybe tyco narrow chassis with buddy clip?

doba, nice looking cars .. i m still trying to decide should i get some or not..

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks very much for the pics.

Nice cars.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for sharing. Look good for sure. Maybe mine will show up today.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just got all 3 of mine from Steve! thanks Bud now that service.. now to stick some srt's under them.. and tweak this.. maybe adjust that.. hehehehhee.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well my XTs showed up today and I'm still looking and deciding what I'm liking or not. However, the seller packed in one of the Torino TJets that i won as well and that one is right on. Black with the white stripe looks sweet. A little high in the front, but can you say Dremel? Definitely doesn't have the same wheel wells as the original Aurora Torino but still looks great. If you screw it up on a custom job, get another one. They should have used the gold pin stipping, that would have been collector version. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Stuck a Lighted chassis under the GT when I saw the light bar looks semi cool so far. will do some painting inside so it doesn't lool like i have a nucular powerplant unde rit. Had to trim the light bar to allow the pickup shoes some room but still very happy with the cars. Bet this is not the last we we see of the Gt 40's bet a free one they come out as a flame thrower.. BTW Tom I double dog dare you to do one in Gulf colors.. If they give you a hard time tell I said ya could lol...


Dave


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The white GT with blue glass (though I would prefer clear) is the only car in this release that did "it" for me. One in Gulf colors would be a must have in my book.

Anyone know any "magic" to bleach the blue out of the glass on this car?


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

What does the front end look like? And the rear, too.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

gulf colors RULE!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Stuck a Lighted chassis under the GT when I saw the light bar looks semi cool so far. will do some painting inside so it doesn't lool like i have a nucular powerplant unde rit.
> 
> Dave


What if you just painted the topside of the lightbulb instead of painting the underside of the body? Would that keep the whole front end from glowing? I've never tried either but I know you're a customizer and may have.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well guys I yank most of the lights out of my cars, but I do have some Modell rr experience that may apply.

Shrouding the bulb works great, a little brass tube, solder or pinch one end closed, then a hole near the closed end for wire routing. Your halfway there.

Depending on the shape of the acrylic lens/light transmitter, sometimes you can sneak some shrink tubing around it or even double up some masking tape. However if it's one of those modular one piece globs of acrylic you'll have to paint it. I would first use a washable paint and see what happens especially if you've only got one shot. I'd really have to see the lens to be sure. It also helps to put a coat of white on the inside of the body to help keep any leaks from glowing through.

Back in the day white was the approved color, however I might experiment with some blue tones now to perhaps mimic the new xenon lights. Sorry I digress, junk just pops into my head.

At any rate, think of it as plumbing and your trying to stop all leaks of light as opposed to water, carefully paint the lense leaving only an entrance point and the exit lens unpainted. A few extra minutes prior to painting should be spent polishing the entrance and exit points for superior results. 

In general it should be mentioned that incandescent bulbs should not be in direct contact with the acrylic cuz they can get hot and distort the lights pathway, but I dont see this happening in slot cars much. When LED lighting was added to the acrylic transmitters it opened a lot of doors and also allowed the light source to touch the lens. 

Acrylic sticks can be found/ordered at your hobby store. Heat them with your lighter to bend them. Cut and polish the ends as you would a slot car window. The end can be belled or globed by again warming with your lighter. 

How about using a three led cluster of white, red, and amber with fiber optic feeds to your head and tail lamps as well as markers.


----------



## Steve F (Apr 30, 2007)

coach61 said:


> Just got all 3 of mine from Steve! thanks Bud now that service.. now to stick some srt's under them.. and tweak this.. maybe adjust that.. hehehehhee.


The silver with Black windows works for me..
Thanks for the support
Steve


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Aluminum foil works well.  I wonder if, and I bet it will, bare-metal-foil will work. I will probably try it. I'll remove the light bar and stick Bare-Metal-Foil under the whole area then put the light bar back. I think that will work great.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi guys.. i got this white gt ford and i have been experimenting it for last 2 days.. i dont know if this will interests you. what i did was take the lighted part off, tyco narrow chassis in , put brst wheels on all four, supertires lifelike .442 on rear, jet ski shoes and buddy clip - man this car fly!!! its so low and runs awesome. i did try srt chassis - it does good but tyco is better and more fun to race it with. check out the picture below..

try it.. those gt ford are really nice even though i am a diehard mopar fan..i hope they will make those new dodge viper so they can compete with gt 40 eh??

Wes


----------

